# Adding to my Library



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 5, 2006)

This past week, I was in the 'big city; and picked up a few books:

Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind by _Shunryu Suzuki_ - I've heard of this one over the years.  It was time to buy it, it seemed.

Bushido: The Soul Of Japan by _Inazo Nitobe_ - A reprint of the description of bushido from 1905.  A very good read thus far.

and

The Heart of Kendo by _Darrell Max Craig_ - Because I've been itching to learn sword and this text, at least, describes the basic stances and grips.

All in all, a good haul,; having spent a scant $17.00 for all three books in excellent condition.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like you had a good haul ther.
Terry


----------

